# Incoming...



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

May 26 18:03 Posting/Collection TOSHIMA Branch Tokyo metropolis

May 26 23:10 Arrival at outward office of exchange TOKYO INTERNATIONAL Branch Tokyo metropolis

May 27 1:21 Dispatch from outward office of exchange TOKYO INTERNATIONAL Branch Tokyo metropolis

May 30 16:58 Arrival at inward office of exchange COVENTRY PARCELFORCE UNITED KINGDOM

May 30 17:19 Awaiting presentation to customs commissioner COVENTRY PARCELFORCE UNITED KINGDOM

Please be kind customs comissioner!!!


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

neil_s said:


> May 26 18:03 Posting/Collection TOSHIMA Branch Tokyo metropolis
> 
> May 26 23:10 Arrival at outward office of exchange TOKYO INTERNATIONAL Branch Tokyo metropolis
> 
> ...


I hope you do better than I did, my Grand Seiko GMT took something like a Â£200 hit when it landed and went through the Coventry depot. Think the parcelforce element was Â£50 of that and I even picked it up as it's only 20 mins from home! Money for nothing!!

Good luck and post plenty of pics!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wardy!

Bloody hell, theres a name from the past!

Where you been? :rltb:


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Wardy!
> 
> Bloody hell, theres a name from the past!
> 
> Where you been? :rltb:


Hi ya mate, I've been about  had quite a lot of issues work and healthwise a couple of years ago which involved changing jobs and moving to the Midlands which kind of took my mind out of the watch arena for some time.

Though I still managed to acquire a Grand Seiko and few others in the meantime so I'm not totally cured of the watch disease.......... :thumbup:

Hope all is well with you and yours!

Paul


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

Date Time Location Tracking Event

04-06-2008 06:16 Bristol North Depot Delivery rescheduled

03-06-2008 09:40 Bristol North Depot Awaiting payment of charges

03-06-2008 01:26 Bristol North Depot Arrived at delivery depot

02-06-2008 18:37 National Hub Sorted in hub

02-06-2008 09:34 International Hub RELEASED WITH CHARGES

30-05-2008 17:19 International Hub AWAITING CUSTOMS CHARGES

30-05-2008 16:58 International Hub Arrived in destination country

27-05-2008 01:21 Delivery Agent - Tokyo Left origin country

26-05-2008 18:03 Delivery Agent - JAPAN Collected from customer

They charged me V.A.T Â£39.44 plus the effing Parcleforce Clearance fee at Â£13.50 for a grand total of Â£52.94. I was able to pay it online at least. What bugs me is that I had to wait for the customs invoice to get the number (it's different from the tracking number), before I could pay. If they had a online method of inputting your tracking number and getting you parcelfore customs invoice reference number, I could have had the watch by now.

Unboxing pictures tomorrow!!


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

neil_s said:


> Date Time Location Tracking Event
> 
> 04-06-2008 06:16 Bristol North Depot Delivery rescheduled
> 
> ...


Ah yes! I'd forgotten that gem - they send you a invoice before you can get it! Still at least it cost you a lot less than I had to pay for mine!

Looking forward to some pics..............


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

Wardy said:


> my Grand Seiko GMT took something like a Â£200 hit when it landed


Well to be fair you watch probably costs 10 times more than mine.

Is your Grand Seiko GMT a springdrive?


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

Just caught the ParcelFecker driving away. He carded the wrong door. Good thing I know how to whistle for a taxi!










Sorry for the crappy pics, I was rushed as the battery was dying.


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)




----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)




----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)




----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

Final picture for now - camera charging.

First impressions - Clean - Chunky - Solid

Woo hoo - My first made in Japan Seiko!


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Looks Great!

Worth the wait. That bezel is a cracker.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Alexus said:


> Looks Great!
> 
> Worth the wait. That bezel is a cracker.


Exactly what Alexus said - congratulations!


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

What they both said!

Seriously that's a very nice watch, looked at these myself several times.

My GS is an auto, it's the cream dialled GMT on leather. Think I posted some quick pics on here when it arrived last year. Have a search they may still be here.

Can you post a wrist shot when you get a chance?

Enjoy in good health

Paul


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Oooooh nice!

proper jap import!

Andy :lol:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Fifthed! Nice! B)


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

Wardy said:


> Can you post a wrist shot when you get a chance?
> 
> Paul


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

neil_s said:


>


I assume the knife was for the delivery bod :butcher:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Very nice, you got the best coloured dial as well! Congrats.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

neil_s said:


> Wardy said:
> 
> 
> > Can you post a wrist shot when you get a chance?
> ...


Thanks! That's a really nice piece, congratulations!!


----------



## jungun (Aug 3, 2007)

Paul


----------

